# Five older (top down) sports cars



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

These five were in a cardboard box I discovered while cleaning a storage space in my house.They are models that I built and painted in the 50s. I don't know who produced these or what scale they are, but I believe I remember what marques they are except the years. The third black car, the Triumph, I believe I sanded off the front headlights and chopped the windshield down.

I doubt very seriously if any of these kits are available nowadays.

.
































From left to right:

MG
Austin Healy
Triumph TR4?
1948 ? Jaguar
Cunningham [American?]


----------

